# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua pát gắn step 86

## phuocminhhoa

Như tiêu đề, cần mua 4 cái. Ai có báo mình nhé. Thank's.

----------


## vpopviet

bác liên hệ e đang có 2 cái phay bắt cho combo mà lục ra được pas zin của combo nên bỏ xó lâu ròi
đuọc giá e để bác sài nhôm 10ly
01689871637 zalo thổi máy nhé

----------

